# Whats on your work bench



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,


So what are you working on  I have a BRM P61 for a slim-line just about ready to finish molding. The exhaust are cast in but the stacks are a sepearte piece. I also have a Lotus 25 I have been working on also. I had to widen the rear end a tad for it to work but it is coming along well. Also on the bench is a Ferrai 312 Most of the body is done I am seraching for a motoe and exhaust for it.

Close examination of the BRM P261 sould be an easy conversion from the P61 I'm working on.

I have been thinking on what should be the race prize for the 12 hours of GreenRun coming up in march. I'm leaning towards a Porche 917 for a TJET. I am however open fro suggestions 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ferraris. What else?

Four bodies for T=jet from Alfaslot1: 250 SWB (Red), 250 Berlinetta Lusso (unpainted), 275 GTB (yellow), California Spyder (after modifying the grill, unpainted) and a Minic 500 SuperFast I just recieved today (the body will be going on a SG+).

And in the second pic: Porsche Cayman after a repaint. GT40 mkIV waiting proper Foyt/Gurney decals from Patto's. A Maverick, done but not happy with it. And the Dragon Wagon, awaiting details and paint.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Too much that's been sitting there gathering dust. Gonna have to get going before It ends up as some HOHT donation to coach. Not that that's a bad ending.  rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice loking Ferrari's.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a first look at the Lotus 25 and BRM P61. I am still working the body posts and both cars need some work on the front wheel wells




















Roger Corrie
http://www.vabeachho.com/07-Bodies/ontheworkbench2.jpg


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Both VERY nice. And I'm loving that 250 Testarossa. Let me know when they're ready and I'll buy one of each. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> Here is a first look at the Lotus 25 and BRM P61. I am still working the body posts and both cars need some work on the front wheel wells
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, not trying to be mean here but why build something for the slimline chassis when they are not that readily available, or run that well. 
PS. Nice bodys


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Because we will be holding an HO Grand Prix mail-in racing series this year with 8 -10 races at tracks all over the country. And because the slim-line make great Grand Prix and F1 cars. There are plenty of places to still by slim-lines and they are on ebay all the time. Granted the price has gone up a bit. They run a lot better than everyone thinks. However they require some work to get them there. Stay tuned I will be running a slim-line clinic in the near future. Also the Indy 500 mail in race in 2006 had standard TJETS and Slimilines. It was a small oval with 18 inch outer curves. The slim-lines won. The main reason a slim line does not have the top end of a standard TJET is the gearing.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats fair, thanks for the answer.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill, I have a few slimlines we could get a race set up (I probably have 10)


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Ed, I have some also, nos. I could never get them to do anything,tried Jb's for slims didn't help much, but I am willing to try again,never say die. Let me know when we can do a tune night at gene's I guess.
later, Bill


----------



## macstout (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful work as always. You are true craftsman.


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

I've been working on this 1/32nd Speed Racer car ... still not finished as I'm really slack.

Details of the build are here: http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=03&topic_id=1199796470

Richard


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I got a little frustrated with the new slim-line bodies I'm working on seem I fix one problem and create another so I took a break and worked on a V12 Ferrari. Here is a first look at it. I have to get the driver down a little more.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got a little frustrated with the new slim-line bodies I'm working on seem I fix one problem and create another so I took a break and worked on a V12 Ferrari. Here is a first look at it. I have to get the driver down a little more.


Sweet -- love the intake stacks!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is inspiring work, I absolutely love your renditions of 60's F1 cars. Didn't Aurora have more in the works that never saw production? Detail couldn't have been that nice.
Are you going to do wheels? The quality of the bodies almost begs for something more "correct."


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Roger,

Another great looking cast. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really nice work Roger! Looks like some agonizing detail went into those F1's. 

I traded off all my slimmies, but you've now given me a dose of the skinny fever.

Thanks alot! LOL


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Roger - I have always loved your work, but that red F-1 has to be the tops. Very nice!

Jim


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I finished the BRM P61 here is a look









Over all I am happy with the mold however the rear exhaust did not come out as nice as I wanted. I am going to have to pressure cast a couple and see how well it does. Only No 2 and 12 ran in 63. I am still trying to find any other colors that may have been run by teams that may have purchased the P61. This will be used as the strta for the P261 which has the stacks coming out the sides and where the stacjks are here you see a section of the exhaust like looking straight down on the Aurora F1. but you do not see the exhaust come out teh rear, you only see the shape of the exhaust above the rear trany

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Brm P61*

Here is a look at the BRM P61


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Brm P261*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dang those are cool -- Is that Graham Hill? Recognize the helmet and mustache.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Love those bodies and paint jobs Roger...very fun to look at these pics...thanks for posting them.

Bob...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sure is Grahm Hill. Took me a while to find a color picture of his helmet


Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*First Lok at Lotus 25*

Hi everyone,

I stayed home work yesterday with a head cold but could not stay in bed all day so I did some modeling. This started life as a RRR Brabham. I had a diecast Lotus 25 that I made a mold out of but it was too narrow. I grafted the noses and the top rear on the the RRR and reworked the rear end.










I still want to work the outside master and I have made a new inside master ready to mold before it is ready


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Impressed!
Would love a couple to be able to race them against each other.

Are you trading? selling?
Let me know if you want at the messages here or [email protected]

ty


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Been under the weather the past week but a package arrived yesterday that lifted me up a little. I received a 1/43 scale Ferrari F1. What I was hoping was that the motor could be used in future projects and it can I might even cut the car the chop a couple of sections out to get a good fit on a slim-line. I got some new resin and I going to pressure cast a couple of Ferrari Testa Rossa this weekend to see if the fender bubble problem disappears with the new resin. If not I will be starting a couple new Ferraris as race prizes. My entries for the 12 Hours of GreenRun are going to be both slim-lines this year if I can get myself motivated and started on them  I ordered some more HYDROSPAN today. I have a couple of shrinking projects I want to start on. Time for a new TFX stocker and Vintage NASCAR stocker. I'm going to buy a new air compressor this weekend as I think the compressor has been causing some of my HYDROSPAN woes only time will tell.

Roger Corrie


----------

